# 5500 Mag Elite



## seagrit (Mar 23, 2008)

Just getting into distance casting. Am throwing a 6500 blue yonder with Benfield conversion, ceramic bearings -- like it alot - the long distance guys I've seen throw here in the last two weeks - "Big Lou", Jerry Valentine, Bob Sales are all throwing 5500's - am looking at buyng a 5500 mag elite (will have to remove the levelwind) Looking for advice if this is a good reel to work with. Thanx for any and all input.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

just buy a 5500c3
and use the frame ,spool and axle 
on the BY.

i mean... you already got all the pieces. even the benfield plate.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Seagrit, the 5500 CT Mag Elite is strongly preferred because of it's tame nature and it's ability to throw far. While the older 5500 CT's are getting hard to find, Abu did release a newer version overseas. You can get one from Veals mail order for around $180+shipping based on the current exchange rate. Although this is a bit more expensive than getting a green one, it's the quickest and easiest way (and probably least expensive after all's said and done). 




ooeric said:


> just buy a 5500c3 and use the frame ,spool and axle on the BY


Yeah, and end up with a hacked up, half functioning reel...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Here we go again! 

Im assuming your buddies have there reels tricked out. If so why buy a perfectly good mag elite to blow it up... Ct if i'm wrong let me know, but I would think the only difference between the mag elite and the By is the left sideplate. If you already have a FIELD sideplate why would you want to upgrade your whole reel.. In my opinion you would be better off buying a 5500 ct cage, spool,and shaft,And save $100. I've talked to several distance guys, and I reel builder. All of them say that their is alot of HYPE when it comes to the reel you start with. Especially since most ofit is getting yanked out..




ooeric said:


> just buy a 5500c3
> and use the frame ,spool and axle
> on the BY.
> 
> i mean... you already got all the pieces. even the benfield plate.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Just my elongated, unsolicited .02..... 

You already have a benfield plate on a BY. If you are wanting the 5500 just for the field, and your tricked BY is still going to be a field reel, go ahead and just buy a 5500 CT cage from the start. It will run you about 50-60 bucks depending on where you go for them. I did the EXACT same thing you are talking about. I started off with a 6500 Chrome Rocket with a Benfield. I learned the advantages of a 5500 size reel quick! Instead of shelling out the money for a new reel, I just bought the frame. Now I have a reel that can be configured for a 6500 or a 5500 depending on how froggy I feel. Throwing with the names that you dropped, you have seen first hand how BIG numbers can be achieved with a 5500 throwing all diameters of line. I am jealous of you being able to throw with those guys. Bob Sales was just trying to make us first tourney guys feel good by sand bagging in Shallotte.  Once he got out of NC, sounds like he really let the lead fly!! As you have already seen and should have been able to conclude, in a time of 1 piece aluminum frames and uber tricked one of a kind reels, some of the nations best casters still reach for the old 5500 when it is time to shine. Not all, but enough not to ignore that fact. Once you go with a 5500, spool it properly with .25, .28, or .31 line, you will not go back to a 6500. At least that is my personal experience. Unless "We" (all of us mere mortals that have no chance at a national record) get the technique needed to start knocking down National Records, we honestly will not need anything bigger then a 5500. If I am not mistaken, quite a few records have been set or broken with a 55.

I personally ordered a spool off of ebay for a few bucks and when I explained to him what I am doing, he threw in the spindle (axle) for free. Go to your favorite reel builder or tackle shop and I am sure they can help you out if need be. 

If you are planning on using the Benfield Plate and ceramic bearing on the Mag Elite you are looking at, you are actually gutting the parts that make it a Mag elite. At that point you are back to the same thing you are throwing now basically, just more narrow. If you have your heart dead set on a new Mag Elite 5500 to throw in the field, hold out a little bit and wait until you can find a 5500CT Mag Elite. Your resale value will be a little more, and there isn't much of a price difference at the point of purchase, if any, it just may be a little harder to acquire one.  (Of course, that last statement is just speculation, don't quote me on it.) 

This ramble is just food for thought. I am in NO WAY downplaying the sexiness of a tricked out QTC framed reel whether it is a 5500, 6500, or 6600W. Also, by no means what-so-ever am I saying do not buy what you want to. I was just giving a little information I have learned with some random pseudo-facts to back it up. This whole thing is just my opinion. It should be taken as just that. When I make a decision about equipment, I am forced to make the most efficient financial decision possible. If I had the funds, I would have 3 or 4 5500CT Mag Elites with Benfield's just sitting on the shelf getting ignored!! (The old green ones should match my zippy almost perfectly, I fight buying a green one almost everyday just for that reason.  )Do what you feel comfortable with. No one has to throw your reel or have confidence in your reel but YOU. Good Luck, and I wish you an extra 20'.

Robert


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i should go to walmart or some big store one day.

look for clearance or open box abu 5500's lol get it for cheap. 

and have parts to spare for repairs and such.
not to mention.. the black frames are sexy.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Go for it- one field reel is never enough 

It's always great to have a spare - leave your 6500 alone and get a 5500 built- it will be particularly useful for the smaller diameter lines and lighter wieghts. 

It's a major pain during a competition to have to skip a round because you only have one reel and just blew up- now you have to take the time to respool- you'll also want to throw different weigths and with different line requirements it only makes sense to have more than one reel set up- set the 6500 up with .31 line and set the 5500 up with .25 or .28. You'll find you'll need to tune each reel to the weight being thrown- tho the benfield mag makes this mostly an on the fly adjustment.

You may decide after some experimenting that you prefer the 5500 size- at that point you can reconfigure your cage on the 6500 to the smaller size and have 2 5500 size reels for field work. Until you find out which you prefer - no sense cannabilizing the 6500.


I have a 5500, 6500, 6600w, and will say my favorite of the 3 is the 6500, but recognize that the 5500 is certainly more user friendly- still my best distances (not great by any means) have come off the 6500. Why? It is simply a superior reel- only in that it is the best mechanically of the bunch- with spin times far exceeding the other reels. 

All right that is my .02, just to add to the confusion


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

that's what I did... 


ooeric said:


> i should go to walmart or some big store one day.
> 
> look for clearance or open box abu 5500's lol get it for cheap.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Surf Cat said:


> All right that is my .02, just to add to the confusion


That is what is so great about this sport. Ask 13 people the same question and you will get 15 different answers. Everyone has their own preferences. It all boils down to one thing we ALL will agree on, throw what you have confidence in. Anything less, you are wasting your time. 

Robert


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

It also has alot to do with a man's budget..  If money wasn't an option i would have the $500 tricked out reel too... But, I have limited play money so it was either nice rods, or nice reels.. LOL Plus I like the the Idea of pimping out my own reels..


Case and Point.. This reel cost me $13 bucks. I purchased a CT Bar and had a BY side plate. Now I need to get a knobby mag, and bearings. So this reel will end up costing me under $100. And I plan to be getting good numbers with is.. 
the second one is an old ultra cast.. I can't wait to get started on that.. I have a chrome rocket frame that's all realy been magged that may look sweet, or maybe a 6500 black side plate... man i love this SH%%


----------



## seagrit (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanx to all you guys for taking the time to answer what by now must be a redundant question to all of you... WHAT REEL>>>WHAT REEL>>>WHAT REEL. This is all somewhat new to me. I've been serious with the field casting for 3 wks now. 

I went to my first session 3 wks. ago headed by Nick Meyers of Breakaway. He asked me to do an OTG cast to see how it looked. I didn't know what an OTG cast was (felt pretty foolish and looked even more so). After 40 yrs. of fishing I guess you could best describe my cast as a 1/2 assed Hatteras heave.

The names I mentioned in the post were all here for a Kingsville and Crystal Beach throw. Bob Sales was cordial enough to ask me if I wanted to go throw in the morning (he was breaking in a new reel and getting ready for Crystal Beach) Nick was there also .... watching and listening to those two casters advice taught me more in one hr than 100 hrs of watching vidoes... it's great to have a Pro right there to tell you how you're screwing up...

Kingfeeder.. as always your posts are well thought out and well worded .. I think your right about not gutting out a mag elite. Surfcat... I like your balls to the walls attitude - GET another reel . KMW.. sell the dog and buy a reel  

I really like the BY and plan to leave as is. Will look for a 5500 and do the Benfield thing ( 20 different versions of the 5500 cs, ct, etc.) I plan to have two sepaate set ups for now . The 6500 BY and a 5500. I won't even get into the rod questions. 

As it stands now after 3 wks and a shaky start)... throwing a HDX-TB - BY w/benfield conversion - 12 lb test - 150gr. newly learned OTG cast (Bob if you see this THANX!!!) and Nick for the patience) and am at 550'. Am having a blast at 54 yrs young and will enter my first Tourney in Sept in Kingsville. Will keep reading this board SUPER INFO - and working towards the magic (for me) 600'. Thanx again for the responses.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

seagrit said:


> KMW.. sell the dog and buy a reel
> 
> .


I plan on giving you boys some go with my cheap reels..


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

550', that is great!! Keep it up.

Robert


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

thekingfeeder said:


> That is what is so great about this sport. Ask 13 people the same question and you will get 15 different answers. Everyone has their own preferences. It all boils down to one thing we ALL will agree on, throw what you have confidence in. Anything less, you are wasting your time.
> 
> Robert


 Ditto on that King, that is the only answer. :fishing::beer:


----------

